# Ocean Front: Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas - Feb. 6-13



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2016)

Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas - $700

Feb. 6-13, 2016

Ocean Front:  Unit G1

1 Bdm. - 2 Bath sleeps 4


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorgeous Denise! Wish I could go.


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 24, 2016)

Curious, is that the format you use for your rental ads?
Very nice.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 25, 2016)

Denise - do they have on-site luaus (and if so how much)?
Grocery store close by?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2016)

ownsmany said:


> Denise - do they have on-site luaus (and if so how much)?
> Grocery store close by?



No Luau, but there is some on-site entertainment.  At the Aqua Hotel, on the same property, they have a free pool-side show one night each week, with live music and hula, and a stage production of the musical, South Pacific, one night each week.  I haven't seen South Pacific, but the pool-side show is excellent - we never miss it.  The hotel also has restaurants, bars, gift shop, etc.

The resort is about 3 miles. from the  most popular Luau (Smith's Luau.)  On the map where is shows the Wailua River - that is the turn off for Smith's.

The resort is between Lihue and Kapa'a, so Costco, Safeway, and other major grocery stores are about 15 min. away.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2016)

Still available… thought hard about going by myself, but can't work out convenient airline reservations.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 29, 2016)

I'll forward this to my friend might work perfect for him


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2016)

Denise, does KBV have a nightly rental option from the Office?  I recall they said you can add nights to a reserved stay there, "if available."  I wonder if they can rent this week for you?  As a run-up to Valentine's Day, your week seems perfect for that.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Dave - I don't think I said that about this resort.  I would think you would have to rent from Wyndham?


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Dave - I don't think I said that about this resort.  I would think you would have to rent from Wyndham?



"They" said, not "you" said.    I'm thinking it was Lani Kaui in the office, way back when, before she moved to Princeville.  Things may have changed by now, since the Aqua is doing so well.  I was just trying to think of how to help you in this.  It'd be a dang shame to waste a week at such a cool place.

Inconvenient travel or not, I think you should go. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks Dave - I misunderstood your post.

The travel is complicated, because we don't live near an airport, and DH also has to travel for business this week, so coordinating the travel plans for 4 different days, and different destinations, just didn't work out.


----------

